# Solved: Access Template for Training



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I've been looking online for an access database template for tracking various types of training. I could use this in multiple locations if I had one. If there's a template I'd use it, or I'll start making one from scratch. Thanks. :up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

anything here 
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/templates/CT062100801033.aspx
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/templates/CT062100881033.aspx

perhaps you could give details of what you need to report


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Etaf. Searched those before but missed one in there. I may be able to adapt it.


----------

